# برجاء المساعدة السريعه والهامه جدا جهاز exp4000



## kimo454 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

برجاء المساعدة السريعه والهامه جدا جهاز EXP4000


http://www.detection.it/okm/exp4000%20GOLD.jpg


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكر كل من اهتم بقراءة موضوعي والبحث فيه وابداء رأيه والرد عليه
ثانيا موضوعي هوه اني امتلك جهاز
EXP4000
كاشف الذهب والدفائن والفراغات مع العلم اني امتلك هذا الجهاز منذ شهر واحد عام 2009 واعمل على البحث عن اي شيء ولم اكتش اي نتائج في اي اماكن موثوق الوجود فيها علما بأنه يوجد لدي بعض الأصدقاء
معهم اجهزة رخيصت الثمن ويعثرون على نتائج واشياء بأجهزتم علما بأني اشتريت هذا الجهاز ب 10 الاف يورو ثم قالو لي شركة
okm
الاماراتيه اللتي اشتريتها منها انه يكشف على بعد 5 او 6 متر او اكثر وإنه لازم يتركبله 2 سينسور الاول كشف الفراغات ب 5000 يورو
والثاني كشف سمك المعادن ولكن هذا السنسور لا يبين لي نوع المعدن هذا على كلامهم لكن يعطيني نتيجه انه يوجد معدن سميك في المنقطه اللتي يعثر فيها وهذا الجهاز ب 5000 يورو 
والسنسور الثالث وهو تحليل المعادي وقيمته 10 الاف يورو مع العلم انه لا يوجد لديهم هذا السنسور وقالو لي عندما يكون جاهز عندنا سوف نرسله لك
وهذا الجهاز كلفني 20 الف يورو اي ما يقارب 165 الف جنيه مصري ومع العلم انه لا يوجد به السينسور الثالث لأنه لم يأتي إليهم حتى الان
وانا اسمع ان الجهاز جبار وإلى الان منذ اربع سنين وانا اعمل بالجهاز ما يقارب يوميا في اماكن مختلفه وسفريات وإلى الآن لم اجد اي شيء
وعندي مشكلة اخرى برنامج اسمه
Visualizer 3D
هذا البرنامج يأتي مع الجهاز ويعمل على اللاب توب لبين لي الاعماق ولكن للأسف ايضا تواجهني مشكله 
انه كل ما اغير الجهاز اللاب توب لازم اكلم الشركة وكل مره يأخذو 200 يورو عشان يعطوني سريال جديد للبرنامج
فبرجاء الخاص ممن يقدر على المساعده وفهم هذه الاجهزة جيدا او من تعامل مع هذا الجهاز برجاء افادتي 
بكل شيء يعرف وكيف اعرف ان السنسور دا موجود ولا متركب ولا لا 
وهل يختلف الكشف من تربه لأخر في ضبط الجهاز 
وهل يوجد للبرنامج كراك او سريال وهمي اقدر ادخل من عليه
يريت اي حد يقدر يساعدني حتى لو يريد مال مقابل المساعدة ليس لدي ادني مشكله لكن اريد ان اصل الى حل نهائي في الجهاز وفهم السينسورات جيدا 
واريد كل من لديه هذا الجهاز او تعامل معه من قبل اي يساعدني بكل ما يعرفه عنه وايضا البرنامج اريد له كراك او باتش او سريال او اي شيء يلغي فاعليته من الشركة 
وهل احد ينصحني بإسم جهاز ثاني مجرب وفعال ومن شركة محترمة وموثوقه لأني تعبت من النصب والناصبين واضعت حياتي عليهم دون جدوى 
ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر والتقدير
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

